# Fancy a week or two in the sun, looking around some great car shows?



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi Guys

As some of the users off this forum already know i have a great villa in Florida that i also rent out. Now dont tell the Mrs or the Kids but this place is in amongst some of the very best car shows, event, arena's and tracks that central florida has to offer. Heck its even nr Disney World LOL! I have left next year a couple of dates that are currently available. After these are gone then its fully booked up, so if your thinking of car shows........oooops Disney World next year then check out: 
Petrolhead holidays! 

Have a nice day and think of the Florida sunshine beating down on your face as you sip a cold budweiser whilst whilst sitting in the hot tub, god you can even smell the BBQ nicely grilling those steaks LOL!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi all

I still have a few dates left for this year and some available for next year so check it out and drop me a pm. 
Petrolhead holidays!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Hi everyone

we have a few weeks left for this year, get away from the doom and gloom. Our luxury villa sleeps upto to 10 people in total comfort. All remaining weeks for this year are available for only £399 per week!!!! Ubber cheap and great $ v £ exchange rate atm.


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks for the pm's everyone. The available dates are from now til 24th December. Drop me a pm or give me a call 07731304953


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

Now available for remaining January and Feb dates next year.


----------

